# Some of my paintings.)



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Donald Pipkin








Bunny








Minerva


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful paintings, Zora! I especially like the last one. You sure need a writer to create a book for your illustrations.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with Don. Your work would fit nicely in a well written book! Beautiful work.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Ditto to the others, beautiful!


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

....Thanks!


----------



## Raquel Ramos (Jun 28, 2011)

wow these are great, hope to see more soon.


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you! I just uploaded a few more recent ones.


----------



## highlander0423 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nicly done Zora  I like the dove and horse the best, very well detailed 

Don


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

.....Thanks!


----------

